
Never mind the iPad – where are the full-time Android tablet users? - charlesarthur
https://medium.com/@charlesarthur/never-mind-the-ipad-where-are-the-full-time-android-tablet-users-a9923aebc305
======
arkitaip
I have bought two Samsung Galaxy Tabs (from different generations) for my
mother and they are obviously subpar devices. Windows will minimize and close
left and right; basic text editing it jumpy and therefore takes forever;
clicks don't always register; the screen randomly auto-rotates; they ship with
outdated versions of Android and receive no OS updates, etc. Mind you, the
Samsung Galaxy Tabs are considered mid-range Android tablets so I can't
imagine how awful cheaper tablets are.

So no, I can't imagine using Android tablets as a professional considering
they work so poorly for even the most basic usage.

~~~
charlesarthur
If the Galaxy Tabs are considered "mid-range", who's making the high-end ones,
and what are they? I thought Samsung was meant to be the contender here.

